# My 9 month old is throwing ridiculous temper tantrums all of a sudden! I need advice...



## dakotasmomma (Apr 14, 2011)

My son has been the best baby since birth, very calm, well mannered, easy to calm, plays independently, laughs and smiles a lot. Everything was great. Then about a week ago after his fourth ear infection, he started throwing full on temper tantrums (arching his back and everything) and screaming for 5-10 minutes. He has become sensitive to the slightest things! If I pick him up he screams, if I set him down, put him in his high chair, and the worst is picking him up out of the bathtub. I am not kidding when I say he has completely changed overnight. He went from being so easy to please to this. I know he is probably too young to "discipline" however I just want to know if this is a normal phase of development or if it is indicative of something else. He is not ill his ear infection is clear, he was checked by doctor just yesterday. I asked the doctor to make sure and rule out any medical problems and he found none! I felt like there was nothing I could do and he gave me no advice. PLEASE HELP. Also he began waking up frequently at night since ear infections started four months ago. I am at my wits end. Also he is 9 months and has no teeth. He is a very needy, very active baby. He is smart and I think this is part of his frustration. If he can't get down and crawl and play he gets angry. He wants his way no matter what lately! Any advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## littleheartsbks (Apr 13, 2011)

It's pretty normal for babies around that age to start developing 'outside interests.' In other words, interests beyond eating, sleeping and cuddling. Helping them to safely engage with the world starts at that stage, and that can be quite challenging! A drastic change in temperament like you've described, though, is a bit more than one would expect, so my guess would be the onset of teething. Even with no tooth-buds evident, his sensitivity and outbursts sound like he's pretty stressed before the stress of 'not getting his way' hits. There are many homeopathic teething soothers out there you can try, but trying a little ibuprofen wouldn't be a bad idea if you aren't against it. It is an anti-inflammatory, so it will not only relieve pain, but also reduce swelling discomfort. You can also get the little 'net-teethers' that you can put ice in and see if that helps. When he does arch his back and scream, don't give in and let him have whatever it is he wants, but don't try reasoning or punishment, either. He is far too young. Try holding him loosely and walking outside, humming softly. That will often do the trick by itself, but trying different distraction techniques will help you to find what works best for you and your little one. Getting through this period without it becoming a power struggle will help set the stage for a more peaceful toddler/preschool era in your future!

Hope that helps! God bless.


----------

